# 1/75 to honor 29 fallen Rangers



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Ga. battalion to honor fallen Rangers*



Staff report
Posted : Wednesday Oct 17, 2007 10:54:45 EDT
   Soldiers from 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, will honor 29 fallen Rangers on Thursday during the dedication of the 1st Ranger Battalion Memorial at Hunter Army Airfield near Savannah, Ga.
The ceremony, which is open to the public, will begin at 1:30 p.m. Lt. Col. Bryan Rudacille, the battalion commander and host, will recognize the Rangers who have died in combat and in training while serving in the 1st Ranger Battalion since its reactivation in 1974.
They are:
• Spc. James E. Quick, B Company, killed in a training accident Nov. 6, 1976
Command Sgt. Maj. Henry Caro, Headquarters and Headquarters Company, killed in a training accident Nov. 6, 1976
• Maj. James E. Bryan, HHC, killed in a training accident Sept. 6, 1977
• Spc. William A. McTigue, C Company, killed in a training accident Jan. 19, 1978
• Pvt. Michael J. Sanders, A Company, killed in a training accident Jan. 25, 1980
• Pvt. Gilbert Alaniz Jr., A Company, killed in a training accident Jan. 25, 1980
• Spc. Vincent S. Barclay, A Company, killed in a training accident Feb 2, 1982
• Sgt. Johnny W. Danford, A Company, killed in a training accident Feb. 2, 1982
• Spc. Robert A. Fortucci, B Company, killed in a training accident April 14, 1982
• Spc. William C. Hayes, C Company, killed in a training accident April 12, 1983
• Pfc. Shawn L. Lau, C Company, killed in a training accident June 8, 1983
• Sgt. Randy E. Cline, A Company, killed in action Oct. 25, 1983
• Pfc. Marlin R. Maynard, A Company, killed in action Oct. 25, 1983
• Sgt. Mark A. Rademacher, A Company, killed in action Oct. 25, 1983
• Pfc. Russell L. Robinson, A Company, killed in action Oct. 25, 1983
• Spc. Mark O. Yamane, A Company, killed in action Oct. 25, 1983
• Spc. Francis John Elder, A Company, killed in training Sept. 12, 1985
• Pfc. Michael D. Rudess, A Company, killed in training July 30, 1986
• Sgt. Frank D. Winters, C Company, killed in training Sept. 25, 1987
• Pfc. James W. Markwell, C Company, killed in Dec. 20, 1989
• Lt. Col. Kenneth W. Stauss, battalion commander, killed in training Oct. 29, 1992
• 1st Sgt. Harvey L. Moore, C Company, killed in training Oct. 29, 1992
• Sgt. Blaine A. Mishak, HHC, killed in training Oct. 29, 1992
• Spc. Jeremy B. Bird, HHC, killed in training Oct. 29, 1992
• Pvt. Greg M. Belletti, A Company, killed in training Oct. 30, 1995
• Sgt. Bradley Crose, A Company, killed in action March 4, 2002
• Cpl. Matthew Commons, A Company, killed in action March 4, 2002
• Spc. Marc Anderson, A Company, killed in action March 4, 2002
• Spc. Brandon E. Miller, A Company, killed in training May 29, 2003

http://www.armytimes.com/news/2007/10/army_rangersceremony_071017w/


----------



## EATIII (Oct 18, 2007)

R.I.P. Rangers!


----------



## Kurt V (Oct 18, 2007)

R.I.P. As an aside, that is a lot of training accidents. On the other hand the only serious injury I ever got was a "training accident."


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 18, 2007)

Just goes to show the emphasis on 'training how you fight.'  RIP.


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Oct 18, 2007)

Kurt V said:


> R.I.P. As an aside, that is a lot of training accidents. On the other hand the only serious injury I ever got was a "training accident."




How are you defining a lot? 

The more you bleed in training the less you die in combat.

RIP Brothers, you are not forgotten.

Doing the things that Rangers do, I think that 19 training deaths in 27 years is a testament to the level of proficiency, excellence and leadership. 

Reinforced with the fact that only 10 1st Batt Rangers have died in combat from Grenada to Afghanistan and back to Iraq.

But that's just me.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 18, 2007)

I carry the name of Cpl. Matt Commons on my KIA bracelet. I will never forget the brave and valiant men who wear the tab of the 1st Ranger Battalion. 

RLTW.



> The more you bleed in training the less you die in combat.


Sage advice.


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Oct 18, 2007)

Typhoon said:


> I carry the name of Cpl. Matt Commons on my KIA bracelet. I will never forget the brave and valiant men who wear the tab of the 1st Ranger Battalion.
> 
> RLTW.
> 
> ...




Scroll brotha...it's a scroll! 

Tabs just a school.


----------



## tova (Oct 18, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 18, 2007)

Has anyone seen this???  http://www.1stbn75thrgrregtmemorial.com/



> Rangers lead the way!
> They are the best of the best, confident, strong, leaders that are able to make quick decisions in intense situations.  They are brave and they pay the price for others freedoms because it is who they are.  Rangers never forget their fallen comrades.
> In 2002, the 75th Ranger Memorial Board was founded to establish a fitting Memorial to the Rangers of 1/75 who died in combat or training since the Battalion's reactivation at Fort Stewart/ Hunter Army Airfield in 1974.  The past five years of diligence, hard work and planning have paid off.  The groundbreaking ceremony took place on 5 March 2007, and the formal dedication is slated for 18 October at 3 p.m. at the Memorial site.
> The support for the 1/75th Ranger Memorial not only comes from fellow Rangers and their loved ones, but from businesses and the Coastal Empire community.


----------



## pardus (Oct 18, 2007)

RIP Rangers.


----------



## 6 Guns (Nov 11, 2007)

Rangers Lead the Way!


----------



## hidesite (Nov 11, 2007)

R.I.P. WARRIORS


----------

